# Use a projector for your sign!



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

This is my first attempt at doing any type of projector mapping for my yard sign. Hope it's helpful!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Adding a "spotlight" to the face is a great idea. If you were using a pumpkin head or wig head your technique could be used to animate the face to warn/dare/threaten your visitors.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

PC, that was my initial thought too lol. I didn't have the time to try and record a face to project but that would be super cool!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

That's awesome. Looks like I'm going to have to get another projector this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope that wingnut you dropped wasn't expensive


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope that wingnut you dropped wasn't expensive


You know, normally like a dumbass I would only buy exactly what I needed. Fortunately I had extras lol. Oh, and I lied. Once I was done recording I totally went in after that thing. The OCD in me couldn't leave it in there. I'm sure I looked like a fool with holding half a mannequin upside down for 20 minutes trying to fish that thing out LOL.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great tutorial, and nicely done prop!
Awesome!


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nicely done! When outside, where are you putting the projector and how far away was it?



S L A M said:


> I'm sure I looked like a fool with holding half a mannequin upside down for 20 minutes trying to fish that thing out LOL.


You remind me of me! :-D


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

great idea! thanks


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

I did a light show for this year and made a projection sign similar to this, i'm only projecting it onto an old door for now, but I will likely use some kind of monster soon, if not next year

Thanks for the idea!

Your video cracked me up when you dropped that wingnut


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That's awesome man. Hope it was helpful. 

...stupid wing nut. LOL


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Something to keep in mind, the projector's bulb/lamp has a limited lifespan, and often, the replacement cost darn near as much to replace as the projector. Don't get me wrong, having a projector is great, but I'd be stingy in how, where, and how often I used it.
for a stationary (non-moving) message or picture I'd me much more tempted to have a sign or banner made and either back-light it or put a spotlight on it to illuminate/light it,
It's by far much cheaper in the long run, just the wear and tear on the projector working properly/normally, and it also means that you can use your projector in safer/easier working conditions.

I do like your sign though. Clean and easy to read, especially when it's lit.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm just using a cheap $60 projector that's LCD so the lamp in a non issue. If it breaks, meh. I'm not out much.


----------



## Rotten Pumpkin (Jun 3, 2016)

*Great design*

That was awesome !!!!!!! Thanks for the tips!!!!!


----------

